# Heros of the Storm [Beta Keys for FREE]



## sHagooN (8. April 2015)

Wer lust auf Heros of the Storm hat kann, wenn er schnell genug ist, einen der KEYS verwenden. Viel Spaß 

*Hoffe alle  Keys sind weg. Hab Sie hier nun gelöscht. Viel Spaß


----------



## ΔΣΛ (8. April 2015)

Ich habe zwar grundsätzlich kein Interesse daran, aber mich würde interessieren wie du an so viele Key's gekommen bist, hast du viele Accounts erstellt um dadurch die Chance zu vergrößern einen zu bekommen, und hast jetzt aufeinmal zu viele davon ?


----------



## Cinnayum (8. April 2015)

hab den 5) eingelöst. Gleich mal über Nacht downloaden. Vielen Dank  .


----------



## FrozenPie (8. April 2015)

Hab auch mal den 3. eingelöst, Danke dafür


----------



## claster17 (8. April 2015)

ΔΣΛ;7307706 schrieb:
			
		

> aber mich würde interessieren wie du an so viele Key's gekommen bist



Gefühlt werden einem diese Keys an jeder Ecke hinterhergeschmissen


----------



## Rayken (8. April 2015)

Ich brauchte keinen Key, wurde wohl einfach ausgewählt es zu testen^^.

Komischerweise verkauft MMOGA die Keys für 1,99€, haben aber auch vor kurzem 0,99 cent gekostet...


----------



## michelthemaster (9. April 2015)

@ sHagooN 

Vielen Dank. Ich hatte schon länger Bock gehabt, die Heroes of the Storm Beta zu testen. Ich liebe die Blizzard Spiele und Charaktere. Sagt mir demnach bedeutend mehr zu, wie "gesichtslose" Helden aus Dota 2 oder Lol.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Habe den letzten Key eingelöst.​


----------



## Shizuki (9. April 2015)

Ich habe auch einige Keys bekommen (Paypal Newsletter, Nvida Newsletter, Zeitschriften u.s.w.)


----------



## Cinnayum (9. April 2015)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> @ sHagooN
> 
> Vielen Dank. Ich hatte schon länger Bock gehabt, die Heroes of the Storm Beta zu testen. Ich liebe die Blizzard Spiele und Charaktere. Sagt mir demnach bedeutend mehr zu, wie "gesichtslose" Helden aus Dota 2 oder Lol.
> 
> ...



LoL hat jede Menge Lore über Runeterra, die Fraktionen (Demacia, Noxus, Ionia, Freljord, Zhaum ...), jeden Champion, Rivalitäten, Familiengeschichten und und und. Man müsste es nur lesen.


----------



## Todesklinge (9. April 2015)

Die benutzten Keys bitte löschen sonst könnten diese deaktiviert werden und auch den Account beinträchtigen.

Ich habe auch noch 2 über, wer möchte schreibt hier und ich verteile per Zufall.


----------



## Mottekus (9. April 2015)

hab auch noch einen. der erste der sich meldet kann ihn haben.


----------



## dsdenni (9. April 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> hab auch noch einen. der erste der sich meldet kann ihn haben.


Kann ich ihn haben [emoji4]


----------



## Mottekus (9. April 2015)

dsdenni schrieb:


> Kann ich ihn haben [emoji4]



versendet


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. April 2015)

claster17 schrieb:


> Gefühlt werden einem diese Keys an jeder Ecke hinterhergeschmissen



Ja, das kann ich jetzt verstehen, habe selbst welche bekommen von Blizzard.
Habe sie aber gelöscht, weil man sie ja nicht öffentlich hinterlegen darf, wie hier geschehen, so steht es darin.


----------



## Martina (10. April 2015)

Einer ist weg ...

habe noch 2 Keys nun


Wer einen haben möchte bitte PN


----------

